# Laptop



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

For me I have had only desktop PC's and even built the last one myself
Its a gaming PC dual core/drive/OS
Never had a Laptop Then my friend got a Mac, he raved about this and that 
and yada yada, made me think wow I want one. You know, no need for anti-virus
or this that. Well he paid $3500 for his big supercharged Mac and whooptydoo!
He is into Solar systems and needed the "big kahuna"

Well guess what, Im not putting Mac down but Hey If you are computer savvy than any will do fine but if you are smart save hundreds or thousands
and go for a PC.

I just bought a Compaq f755us for less than $600 and removed a few programs,
running processes, dl a few free apps and started producing a slideshow 
for my painting estimates. 
I feel like my possibilities are endless with this windows laptop.
I was nervous about vista but it is great if you know how to use it.
I never had a virus or bug that I couldnt get rid of. 

So pick anyone but remember if you have the cash pick one of each,
if not grab winPC for $500


----------



## Alta (Apr 3, 2008)

Gateway has some great low priced laptops.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Buy new, inexpensive will do if that's all you need to do with it.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Is Gateway still in business?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

14 year thread revival? Are you new to the internet?

And yep. Wally World sells them.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

